# MSA/Levantine: Still



## mini91

Hello, What is the word for "Still" in Fus7a and in Shaami dialects e.g Are you still here?, You can still go. Is it still cold?  Thanks in advance


----------



## xebonyx

In Fus7a you use لا يزال / ما زلت.


----------



## nanos

Lebanese:
Ba3dou (male),Ba3da(female), ba3dak(male), ba3dik(female)....
"Ba3dou" and "Ba3da" are used to talk about people, things or animals...  e.g.: ba3du hone? (is he still here?)
"Ba3dak" and "Ba3dik" are used to talk with people, sometimes things or animals. e.g.:Ba3dik hone? (Are you still here?)

Syrian:
Lesata(=ba3da), lesatu(=ba3du), leastik(=ba3dik), lesatak(=ba3dak)...


----------



## Abu Rashid

Here is my attempt to translate those sentences into Fus7a (MSA):

Are you still here? = أما زلت هنا (ama zilta huna)
You can still go = ما زلت تستطيع أن تذهب (ma zilta tastaTee3 an tadhhab)
Is it still cold = أما زال الطقس باردا (ama zaala aT-Taqs baaridan)


----------



## clevermizo

nanos said:


> lebanese:
> Ba3dou (male),ba3da(female), ba3dak(male), ba3dik(female)....
> "ba3dou" and "ba3da" are used to talk about people, things or animals...  E.g.: Ba3du hone? (is he still here?)
> "ba3dak" and "ba3dik" are used to talk with people, sometimes things or animals. E.g.:ba3dik hone? (are you still here?)
> 
> syrian:
> Lesata(=ba3da), lesatu(=ba3du), leastik(=ba3dik), lesatak(=ba3dak)...



عن جد ما بتستعملو "لسا" بلبناني (أبدًا)؟


----------



## yasmeena

clevermizo said:


> عن جد ما بتستعملو "لسا" بلبناني (أبدًا)؟


 
منستعملها. The use of ba3ed is broader though.​ 
We may say: ba3ed/lissa ma ija. But it is only ba3dak hoon? (lissaatak hoon is Syrian).​


----------



## nanos

yes, like Yasmeena said, we use it but very rarely... some regions add a final "n" sometimes,i.e. lissan..


----------



## elroy

Both are used in Palestinian Arabic.  "Lissa" is more common in Jerusalem, while "ba3ed" is more common in the Galilee.

Are you still here? - Lissaatak hoon? / Ba3dak hoon? (If addressing a girl, change _-ak_ to _-ek_, and if addressing a group, change it to _-kom_ or _-kon_ or _-ku_.)

You can still go. - Lissa biSiir/masmu7lak/bti2dar truu7. / Ba3do masmu7lak / Ba3dak bti2dar truu7. ("BiSiir" is not used in this sense in the Galilee, where "lissa" is rarely if ever used, so "ba3do biSiir" is unlikely to occur.)

Is it still cold? - Lissaatha/Ba3idha sa23a/bard?

By the way, in some parts of the Galilee "ba3ed" also means "more" as in "Do you want more?" ("Biddak/baddak ba3ed?").  In Jerusalem, "kamaan" would be used.  Is "ba3ed" used this way in Lebanon?


----------



## nanos

elroy said:


> By the way, in some parts of the Galilee "ba3ed" also means "more" as in "Do you want more?" ("Biddak/baddak ba3ed?").  In Jerusalem, "kamaan" would be used.  Is "ba3ed" used this way in Lebanon?



yes, ba3ed means "more" when you use it that way


----------



## mini91

elroy said:


> Both are used in Palestinian Arabic.  &quot;Lissa&quot; is more common in Jerusalem, while &quot;ba3ed&quot; is more common in the Galilee.
> 
> Are you still here? - Lissaatak hoon? / Ba3dak hoon? (If addressing a girl, change _-ak_ to _-ek_, and if addressing a group, change it to _-kom_ or _-kon_ or _-ku_.)
> 
> You can still go. - Lissa biSiir/masmu7lak/bti2dar truu7. / Ba3do masmu7lak / Ba3dak bti2dar truu7. (&quot;BiSiir&quot; is not used in this sense in the Galilee, where &quot;lissa&quot; is rarely if ever used, so &quot;ba3do biSiir&quot; is unlikely to occur.)
> 
> Is it still cold? - Lissaatha/Ba3idha sa23a/bard?
> 
> By the way, in some parts of the Galilee &quot;ba3ed&quot; also means &quot;more&quot; as in &quot;Do you want more?&quot; (&quot;Biddak/baddak ba3ed?&quot.  In Jerusalem, &quot;kamaan&quot; would be used.  Is &quot;ba3ed&quot; used this way in Lebanon?


 
Are biSiir/masmu7lak/bti2dar used to mean "you can" or the Fus7a equivalent to "AsTati3"?


----------



## elroy

mini91 said:


> Are biSiir/masmu7lak/bti2dar used to mean "you can" or the Fus7a equivalent to "AsTati3"?


 The first two mean "you can" in the sense of "you are allowed to" / "it would be okay for you to."  The last one can refer either to permission or ability.


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> Is it still cold? - Lissaatha/Ba3idha sa23a/bard?


May I ask how you would spell this in Arabic letters?


----------



## Ghabi

sidjanga said:


> may i ask how you would spell this in arabic letters?


لسّاتها/بعدها صقعة/يرد؟


----------



## elroy

Ghabi said:


> لسّاتها/بعدها صقعة/يرد؟


 One correction: سقعة - because it's pronounce with a س sound.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi,
is لسا also used to mean "still" in the sense of "in increasing amount or degree; even", like in _*still* more questions _or _Tomorrow it's going to be *even* hotter than today_. ?


----------



## elroy

No, it's not.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hm. Today I (again) heard it used in the weather context, and this time I made sure I'd understood them correctly: بكرة بتكون لسا أشوب من اليوم.
Maybe that too is a regional thing?


----------



## elroy

Oops - my bad.   Yes, it's fine in that context, but it wouldn't be used in the other one ("still more questions").


----------



## Sidjanga

Hi again,

How do you say _I'm still eating_. and _I'm still using the pen_. in Levantine/PA? (if someone comes to take your plate, or asks if they can have the pen, for example)

Do you _have _to add the personal suffix to لسا\لسة in such a situation, or is it optional if the context is clear?


----------



## طالب

Sidjanga said:


> Hi again,
> 
> How do you say _I'm still eating_. and _I'm still using the pen_. in Levantine/PA? (if someone comes to take your plate, or asks if they can have the pen, for example)
> 
> Do you _have _to add the personal suffix to لسا\لسة in such a situation, or is it optional if the context is clear?



Hi  I thought it was fine to say لسا باكل or لسا بكتب meaning the personal suffix wouldn't be necessary because the agent's in the verb ?


----------



## Sidjanga

طالب said:


> Hi  I thought it was fine to say لسا باكل or لسا بكتب meaning the personal suffix wouldn't be necessary because the agent's in the verb ?


Well, in that case, sure. But is that really the way you say it? 

I thought you'd use the participle here rather than the "real" verb in the present tense.
I'm just not sure how to form the participle of those two verbs (أكل and استعمل), and maybe you don't use it, anyway...

Or maybe you can say it both ways?


----------



## طالب

Sidjanga said:


> Well, in that case, sure. But is that really the way you say it?
> 
> I thought you'd use the participle here rather than the "real" verb in the present tense.
> I'm just not sure how to form the participle of those two verbs (أكل and استعمل), and maybe you don't use it, anyway...
> 
> Or maybe you can say it both ways?



Hi 

The active participle used with لسا means 'to have just', so لسه واكل / ماكل or لسه كاتب would mean 'I have just eaten' or 'I have just written'.

واكل is the اسم فاعل in EA and I believe it ماكل in PA
As for استعمل , that would be مستعمل, surely?


----------



## rayloom

Sidjanga said:


> Hi again,
> Do you _have _to add the personal suffix to لسا\لسة in such a situation, or is it optional if the context is clear?



As طالب said, you don't have to add the personal subject suffix with lissa in Lebanese. You have to if you're using ba3d.
ba3di 3am bekol, ba3di 3am besta3mel el-2alam.
ba3dni is also fine.
3am is usually added after lissa or ba3d in Lebanese.
lissa 3am bekol. lissa 3am besta3mel el-2alam

Syrians usually add a personal suffix to lissa-->lissaatni
So does Hijazi Arabic, lissaa3i (the 3ayn comes from the origin of the word, li 's-saa3ah, to the hour).
Egyptian adds the personal suffix except (usually) for the 1st person singular. (lissaa3o byakol, or lissaa3o 3ammal biyaakol)
Syrians and Hijazi don't usually add 3am after lissa. Egyptians some times use 3ammal after lissa. (3am is a contraction of 3ammal)


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic:

لسا/لساتني عم باكل
لسا/لساتني عم بستعمل القلم

By the way, the construction لسا + اسم الفاعل ("to have just done something") is not used in Palestinian Arabic.


----------



## rayloom

elroy said:


> By the way, the construction لسا + اسم الفاعل ("to have just done something") is not used in Palestinian Arabic.



I agree. Although it can be used, not sure about PA, to mean I have just finished somehing.

lissa (3ammal) bakol-->I'm still eating

lissa wakil (Egyptian)--> I have just eaten.


----------

